# Favorite Fly for Crappie



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

These are my favorite flies for Crappie. They are very bright which gets those Crappie out of Brush Piles and on the hook.

P.S- If you tie this fly. Before you wind the hackle over the flashabou be sure to cover the flashabou with some type of Fly tying cement or epoxy to keep the Flashabou/Hackle in place.
Materials are 
Lead
White Marabou
Grizzly Hackle
Emerald Flashabou


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

nice ties! I have caught crappie on all white clousers with a lil red throat on um. I wasn't really trying to target them tho but I didn't mind!


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Those should work just fine!

I catch most of my crappie on TT nymphs (turkey tail instead of pheasant ) tied in size 12 to 16, which also work fine for bluegill, green sunfish, and even a channel cat.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

those look really good...great tie!!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

I use 2"-2 1/2" EP minnow flies for crappies.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

wabi said:


> Those should work just fine!
> 
> I catch most of my crappie on TT nymphs (turkey tail instead of pheasant ) tied in size 12 to 16, which also work fine for bluegill, green sunfish, and even a channel cat.


I completely forgot about nymphs. Those are a great fly for Gills and I'll be tying some for Crappie's now. Thankyou


----------



## jkurtz7 (Jan 17, 2008)

wabi said:


> Those should work just fine!
> 
> I catch most of my crappie on TT nymphs (turkey tail instead of pheasant ) tied in size 12 to 16, which also work fine for bluegill, green sunfish, and even a channel cat.


Tied Frank Sawyer style, I like that.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I hit double digits on Fish Ohio flyrod crappies last spring, mostly on 2 patterns: Coyote Clouser and a downsized version of a fly called a Bassmaster. The Coyote Clouser I tie with coyote tail as the overwing and white bucktail for the belly, in #6, slays crappies. The Bassmaster is very simple, I tie it in #6 and #10. Here is the recipe for it:

-Hook: 3XL streamer hook
-Eyes: small brass/nickel dumbbell
-Tail: short piece of rabbit strip
-Flash: Flashabou or Krystal Flash
-Body: ice chenille wrapped to the eyes
-Throat: 2 strands of rubber skirt material


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I caught 1 Crappie and around 20 Sunfish over nine inches.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Last year I caught 3 crappies over 14" but in good ole WV.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Flyfish Dog said:


> Last year I caught 3 crappies over 14" but in good ole WV.


Come to Ohio, my friend. Last spring on a 30 minute outing in front of a t-storm, I caught a 15.5" and a 16" crappie.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

TheCream said:


> Come to Ohio, my friend. Last spring on a 30 minute outing in front of a t-storm, I caught a 15.5" and a 16" crappie.


Dude I kno about crappies, ever been to Resthaven!  I caught and released a monster 21 incher back in 82 with my buddy in tow. Afterwards we didnt realised it could have been record at the time. Oh well, it was to late but we sure was kicking ourself in the ass about it. Went on and caught 16 3/4" that made the state third largest caught of 83. And if any want know where in RH, dont bother asking me for specifics cause its not gonna happen!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Flyfish Dog said:


> Dude I kno about crappies, ever been to Resthaven!  I caught and released a monster 21 incher back in 82 with my buddy in tow. Afterwards we didnt realised it could have been record at the time. Oh well, it was to late but we sure was kicking ourself in the ass about it. Went on and caught 16 3/4" that made the state third largest caught of 83. And if any want know where in RH, dont bother asking me for specifics cause its not gonna happen!


No pics, no proof. 

I don't need to know anything about Resthaven, I have my own little honey hole close to home! :B


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

You guys ever use poppers? Tried them last year and caught a lot of fish on them but I had to target the Crappie in real shallow water because they were sluggish.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Rod Hawg said:


> You guys ever use poppers? Tried them last year and caught a lot of fish on them but I had to target the Crappie in real shallow water because they were sluggish.


A guy at the fly shop I go to told me he had a customer come in and say he caught a lot of crappies on poppers, but I never have. Then again, I never really throw them when I am after crappies, either.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Crappies like lil black poppers alright. Not to often though.

Jeff I dont need to prove anything to anybody as there plenty people that seen it. But how many would release it, seriously very few! We were young drinking beer and so cameras were never in our minds at the time.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Flyfish Dog said:


> Crappies like lil black poppers alright. Not to often though.
> 
> Jeff I dont need to prove anything to anybody as there plenty people that seen it. But how many would release it, seriously very few! We were young drinking beer and so cameras were never in our minds at the time.


Haha, very true. I have gotten several "what the heck" looks for releasing all of my big ones the last few years.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

TheCream said:


> Haha, very true. I have gotten several "what the heck" looks for releasing all of my big ones the last few years.


LOL Yea plus I like to rub it in for those sit on their fatasses bucket meatheads.HeHe!


----------

